# IF ANYONE HAS BEEN TO BRANSON MO.



## H2H1 (Jun 25, 2014)

I need a good route from Knoxville Tn. to Branson Mo. Also any shows that a must see while there. We will be there for 4-5 days any advise would be helpful. We will heading that way in OCT.


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 28, 2014)

My post has been here for 3 days and no one has replied.  I guess no one on this forum has ever been to Branson Mo.


----------



## Terry and shirley (Mar 8, 2016)

H2H1 said:


> My post has been here for 3 days and no one has replied.  I guess no one on this forum has ever been to Branson Mo.


Just joined here..was in Branson a yr ago.. Do not recommend the tall pines campground.... Other than taking your money.. They never stop by or even wave hi.  Took 3 days to clear snow so I could make it up their hill... Enough of that no more


----------

